# How to spot fake EMG pickups



## ppazin (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi, 
few days ago I was given pair of ''used'' EMG 81 and 85.
I tried to wire them to EMG wiring but, they didn't work. So I was searching for answers, I found out that they are fake. Luckily I didn't paid yet, so I will return them.

So If you buying used pickups or guitars with EMGs, 
check sticker for date of production, all fakes have same date, 07/27/2013 or 07/24/2013 
pickup wire is 3 separate wires instead of 2+1, 
threads and bolts are slightly bigger (4-40 screws and not 3-38 )











From fake selling site:


----------



## TheTrooper (Feb 28, 2017)

It's ok to warn others, but You should say the name of the shop/seller that has those fake EMGs


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 28, 2017)

Agreed, say who is selling them. 

Never heard of EMG's being faked before now, what a world. This news is just in time though, I'm toying with the idea of finding an EMG 81 or 81-7 from someone (anyone selling real ones?) and going full nostalgia as I used them back in college, but haven't had a set in years.


----------



## Edika (Feb 28, 2017)

^It wouldn't surprise me as I've seen Chinese copies of ESP Eclipse guitars that have all hardware copied, from tuners to pickups. So it would make "sense" if they started selling them as genuine EMG's stand alone.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 28, 2017)

I've seen one of these personally. The EMG logo erases easily. But yes, from pictures they are hard to spot. The logos look spotty and looked like they were just heat transferred decals.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 28, 2017)

Ali Express?

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/EMG-81-85-9-V-Battery-Active-pickups-Electric-Guitar-Pickups-Guitar-Parts-In-Stock-Free/814919_768161883.html

Looks like the same photo (and serial number), minus the watermark...

EDIT: HOLY .... ! I just google image searched EMG pickups 85, and half of the photos on the internet have that same serial number. I was beginning to think that I was going nuts and it was actually a product item code or something, but no.


----------



## ppazin (Feb 28, 2017)

I wanted to buy them used, local seller is claiming that he got them from other person as part of exchange deal. 
I find Chinese site that is selling fakes but didn't want to advertise it. I just wanted to warn people of fakes, because I didn't know before that they exist.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 28, 2017)

Well, if you're in the U.S., best place to get Dimarzios, Duncans, & EMG's is Banjo Mike.
Well repped here.


----------



## Guitarzan5002 (Oct 19, 2022)

I go


mnemonic said:


> Agreed, say who is selling them.
> 
> Never heard of EMG's being faked before now, what a world. This news is just in time though, I'm toying with the idea of finding an EMG 81 or 81-7 from someone (anyone selling real ones?) and going full nostalgia as I used them back in college, but haven't had a set in years.


I fooled by the Chinese emg scam..I should've known better...who sells 81/85s for $40!! ...in all fairness they actually don't sound to bad ..I've had fellow guitarists not notice the difference ...but to me I have both the real and fakes and I can tell the difference ..there's no "bottom end" to them ..more tinny then the original...but if making a parts guitar they will do the job ...I got mine thru


----------



## odibrom (Oct 20, 2022)

Guitarzan5002 said:


> I go
> 
> (...) who sells 81/85s for $40!! (...)



Just quoting for the obviousness...


----------

